# LaRue Swag



## parallel (Mar 5, 2013)

My Aimpoint Micro T1 2MOA with Larue LT660 Mount combo finally came in. Along with the usual swag (Dillo Dust spice rub, a beverage entry tool shaped like a Dillo, etc.) I found a nice little surprise in my box as well. Looks like I have a new range cap.







I've mounted the micro on my SIG400 (pics to come) but until I get some range time with it I'm not sure if I'll need it mounted farther forward or what not. So far I love it, very fast target acquisition and light as a feather.


----------



## parallel (Mar 6, 2013)

Here it is mounted. I've ordered a Surefire M300A / HSP Dropwing mount combo that should be in soon as well as a Magpul MSA MOE Sling Attachment and MOE MVG Grip. Once I've installed all of this plus the B.A.D. Lever (might be a problem with that with the ambidextrous mag release on the M400) and the ASAP sling attachment and the MS2 sling that I had purchased for my Colt 6920 (may it's upper rest in pieces) I'll have it pretty much how I want it. Wow... LOL... considering the load of Magpul stuff that came on the Sig Sauer M400 Enhanced plus all of the stuff I either had already or bought because it already has the MOE hand guard I'll look like quite a Magpul koolaid drinker. I guess in some ways I have at least sipped the koolaid. The high, thumb forward grip that I learned while training with Magpul Dynamics works for quite well for me as does many of their products... so yeah... pass the koolaid.


----------



## HALO99 (Mar 6, 2013)

I have the same cap as well.  Nice set-up you got there.


----------

